# in JSP Content von fremder Domain einbinden?



## MichiM (5. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

lässt sich aus einem JSP heraus (z.B. über <jsp:include ...) auf Dokumente anderer Domains zugreifen, wie mit file_get_contents in PHP (ab 4.3)?

Möchte gerne den HTTP-Output eines PHP-Skriptes von einem meiner anderen Server einbinden.


Dieser Versuch führt zum Abbruch des Outputs an genau dieser Stelle:


```
<jsp:include page="http://www.heise.de">

                                            <jsp:param name="" value="" />

                                       </jsp:include>
```

Gruß Michi


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (6. Dez 2007)

Probier es mal mit <c:include.../>


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (6. Dez 2007)

Das sollte gehen, weil die JSTL genau diese Funktionalität erweitert hat. Wenn nicht, dann schreibste deinen eigenen Tag in Form einer Tag-Klasse, und bindest den Inhalt selbst ein unter Verwendung der HttpConnection-Klasse.


----------



## maki (6. Dez 2007)

Wäre das nicht eher <c:import ../> ?


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (6. Dez 2007)

oder so... ;-)


----------



## MichiM (8. Dez 2007)

Hallo,


hat funktioniert, danke.


Für die Nachwelt:  :wink: 


Download der JSTL-Ressourcen z.B. hier:

people.apache.org/builds/jakarta-taglibs/nightly/projects/standard/


Anleitung zum Einbinden von Taglibs in Tomcat-Umgebung bzw. Projekt:

http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/jsp-taglibs.htm#InstallationApacheJakartaTaglibs

(eine auch sonst sehr zu empfehlende Seite, wenns um Java geht, hat mir schon oft weitergeholfen)


Beispiel zum Einbinden einer externen URL:


```
<c:import url="http://www.heise.de" />
```


----------



## maki (8. Dez 2007)

> Download der JSTL-Ressourcen z.B. hier:
> 
> people.apache.org/builds/jakarta-taglibs/nightly/projects/standard/


Warum die nightly builds, sind die stabilen releases nicht gut genug?



> Einleitung zum Einbinden von Taglibs in Tomcat-Umgebung bzw. Projekt:
> http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/jsp-taglibs.htm#InstallationApacheJakartaTaglibs


Halte nicht viel von der von dir verlinkten Seite, die info ist veraltet/nicht immer korrekt.
Einziger "Vorteil" imho: Sie ist auf deutsch.
Es gibt aktuellere und bessere Infos, englisch ist nunmal eine Grundvorraussetzung in unserer Branche.

Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung


----------

